# Cold Water Catfishing report



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We got a spur up our butts last night and decided to wake up this morning and go up to century and put in at hwy 4 boat ramp for some catfishing, when we got there we new it was gonna be a weird day, as we pulled up there was a deer standing there staring at a hunter not moving, 








:shifty:so we put the boat in the water got out and started petting the deer he was pretty amazing very tamed i wanted him for a pet it was almost as if some one raised him and released him all he had was two little spikes but any ways, after 20 min of playing with bambi we decided to go fishing just to realized the water was WAY to low (stumps every where) with the current flowing way to fast, so we said to hell with this loaded the boat back up and headed up to Alabama river, we put in at dixi landing it turned out to be a very nice day the first spot we started fishing had nothing but channel cats we caught them till we got board then went to look for some blue cats, we ended up finding them in a hole about 35 feet deep all and all it was a good day we kept i think 15 or 20 good eater size, all where caught on cut mullet/shrimp/Canadian night crawlers,and live shiners..


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

What were yall catching them on and were you fishing deep?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

:thumbup1:all that's listed above


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

That is a nice mess of fish.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Ketchup, and tartar sauce, homemade coleslaw, fried potatoes, and favorite beer. "It don't get no better than this".


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that's a pile of good eating size for sure.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thats gonna be a dead deerr when he grows up. he better get some sence lol


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> thats gonna be a dead deerr when he grows up. he better get some sence lol


Apparently you better too. Sense


----------

